# XBOX 360 Gamepad und GTA V Probleme



## rodman420 (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Bei GTA V ist es ja an sich möglich fließend von Tastatur/Maus zu Gamepad zu wechseln. 
Bei mir funktioniert das allerdings nur, wenn ich das Gamepad an mache, bevor ich das Spiel starte. 
Ich habe den Xbox 360 Controller mit Microsoft-USB Empfänger. 
Mein Gamepad schaltet sich allerdings nach einer gewissen Zeit (10-15 Min.) ohne Interaktion automatisch aus. Wenn ich also längere Zeit mit Maus/Tastatur gespielt habe und das Gamepad dann aus ist und ich zum Fahren auf Gamepad wechseln will, wird es im Spiel nicht mehr erkannt. 
Ich muss dann das gesamte Spiel neustarten und das ist - vor Allem im online-Modus - echt nervig und langfristig keine Option .

Hat jemand dafür eine Lösung? Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!
Beste Grüße
rodman420


----------



## teachmeluv (23. Juni 2018)

Hi und willkommen im Forum,

entweder in den Einstellungen der Software für den Empfänger gucken, ob man diesen Standby nach Zeit X (X = in deinem Fall 10 - 15min) erweitern oder abschalten kann. Ansonsten nur direkte Kabelverbindung, dann gibt es dieses "Problem" nicht.


----------



## rodman420 (25. Juni 2018)

Hi danke für die Antwort.
Ich hab jetzt mal probiert die Microsoft Software für den Controller runter zu schmeißen und seitdem gibt es keine Probleme. Der Controller geht auch nicht mehr automatisch in Standby.
Mich hatte eher gewundert, dass GTA den Controller nicht mehr erkennt, wenn er bei laufendem Spiel eingeschaltet wird. Habe auch einige Kumpels mit demselben Controller, bei denen es kein Problem ist, den Controller während des Spiels anzumachen...
Aber an sich ist das Problem hiermit gelöst.
Vielen Dank. VG


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juni 2019)

Eine weitere Lösung ist, wenn der Controller im Spiel (z.B. Gta) nicht wieder erkannt wird ihn kurz ans Usb-Ladekabel zu stecken und wieder abzuziehen, dann wird er sofort wieder erkannt. So mach ich das. Eine Software zum runterschmeißen ist bei mir gar nicht drauf, sondern nur Treiber und die brauch ich ja.


----------



## Claymenzz (24. September 2019)

Hey,
Ich habe vor zwei Tagen meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und ich habe jetzt das Problem welches oben bereits genannt wurde.
Mein XBox 360 Controller geht (wie normal) nach einer gewissen Zeit aus.
Nun habe ich das Problem das mein GTA V den Controller nicht mehr erkennt wenn ich ihn dann anmache. Das Spiel erkennt ihn nur wenn ich ihn vorher anschalte. Dies ist vor allem im Bereich des GTA RP schwierig wenn man sich eine halbe Stunde unterhält und dann weiterfahren will, dann aber der Controller aus ist.

Hat da vielleicht jemand nen Tipp was ich da machen kann? Habe (zumindest bewusst) keine Software bis auf die Treiber runtergeladen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## S_Fischer (26. September 2019)

Ließ doch mal bitte den Beitrag von mir über dir. Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei Gta wie du und hab das Ladekabel einfach neben der Tastatur liegen (also das Usb Kabel) undstecke den kurz ran und dann kann man den auch sofort wieder abziehen und dann ist er auch schon wieder im Game anerkannt.


----------

